# Dividieren funktioniert nicht



## raven (8. Sep 2004)

also ich möchte Variable x + Variable y / 100 ausrechnen lassen und das Ergebnis  soll dann in Variable A gespeichert werden so sieht das bei mir dann aus

A = x+y/100;

Sobald ich die 100 und Die Division weg mache funktioniert es wieder.

Woran liegt das


----------



## Manfred (8. Sep 2004)

Zeig mal den Code her!


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Sep 2004)

welche fehlermeldung?

welchen typ haben x und y, welchen typ hat A?

wenn y ein int ist und 0<=y<100 ist, dann ist y/100 = 0


----------



## Roar (8. Sep 2004)

wie "funktioniert es wieder"?? was funktinoiert denn nicht? falsches ergebnis? schrieb mal so: (x+y)/100


----------



## raven (8. Sep 2004)

alle haben den type int

Teil des Code:


```
A = x*y/100;

Oh ich hab mich verschrieben oben kommt kein plus sondern ein mal hin bei mein ersten Post.
```
Sorry

Der restliche Code hat mit dem hier nichts mehr zu tuhn


----------



## raven (8. Sep 2004)

ne da kommt kein plus hin ich habe mich oben in meinem ersten post verschrieben.
so müsste es heißen:

A = x*y/100;

Wenn ich mir A ausgeben lasse ist es null;


----------



## Roar (8. Sep 2004)

null oder 0 ?
gib mal den restlichen code von den variablen


----------



## raven (8. Sep 2004)

Meinst du das wo ich sie definieren:


```
int x;
int y;
int A;
```


----------



## Reality (8. Sep 2004)

Hast du auch irgendwo die Variablen initialisiert?
Also z.B.


```
int x = 5;
int y = 10;
int a = 2;
```

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## raven (8. Sep 2004)

ne


----------



## Roar (8. Sep 2004)

HMPF
dann überleg mal was 0*0/100 ergibt!


----------



## raven (8. Sep 2004)

ja, aber ich habe zwei Labels und ein Button und der String der in den Labels drin steht wandle ich in ein int um und dann steht ja die Zahl drin die ich eingegeben habe.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Sep 2004)

int sind ganzahlen

wenn nur ganzzahlen dabei sind wird nicht gecastet sondern zur nächsten ganzen Zahl abgerundet

int a=5;
int b=3;
int x=a/b; //liefert 1 
int y=b/a; //liefert 0


----------



## raven (8. Sep 2004)

Gut jetzt funktioniert es.

Mann bin ich doof das ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

